# what does everyone pay for training



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi everyone just wandering if your obedience school charges you money to go there to train your dog? I've been contacting obedience schools in mildura for when we move. Well one obedience uses choker chains andpunishment to teach the dogs. Punishment does not work with Shellley.I forgot to ask if theres any cost to to going there. The next one works with positive reinforcement the only punishment is ignoring or told No. For 6 weeks 1 hour once a week costs $100 all up does this sound like too much? They have 4 levels of obedience. So if i do all 4 levels it would cost me all up $400. They do class groups or one on one training. The trainer reckons Shelley would be best in group class. So how much money do you spend on training?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That sounds to be in line with what I paid for Oakly's clicker training here in Maine.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Do the classes! We spent $400 on a personal trainer, and he is wonderful, but Bogey is still going to have to do obedience classes because he doesn't know how to listen around other dogs since his training was all one-on-one. It is going to be worth the money and help your dog with bonding and socialization. What sold us on the trainer was that the fee covers Bogey's entire life. He comes within a few days anytime we call him. And he stays for at least an hour. Plus he is with a company that is nation-wide, so if we move we can continue work if there is a trainer in that area. I don't regret it, but I wouldn't do it again.

We learned some great things from the trainer, but for Bogey and all future dogs we'll be doing classes.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm not sure what the exchange rate is on the Australian dollar. Our classes are $120 for a six week session. That's pretty standard for the New England area.
Erica


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

$110 for 6 weeks in semi-urban Western WA. Wish there were more classes - I need 'em


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

We hired a trainer for $110 (USD) to train *us* for an hour in our house.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Do the classes! We spent $400 on a personal trainer, and he is wonderful, but Bogey is still going to have to do obedience classes because he doesn't know how to listen around other dogs since his training was all one-on-one. It is going to be worth the money and help your dog with bonding and socialization. What sold us on the trainer was that the fee covers Bogey's entire life. He comes within a few days anytime we call him. And he stays for at least an hour. Plus he is with a company that is nation-wide, so if we move we can continue work if there is a trainer in that area. I don't regret it, but I wouldn't do it again.
> 
> We learned some great things from the trainer, but for Bogey and all future dogs we'll be doing classes.


That's an interesting business model! I'm trying to figure out how that would work - I know $400 seems like a lot up-front but if you use 4-5 sessions I'd imagine you come out ahead...Interesting that it's nation-wide. What if you're in an area that's under serviced? I'm not criticizing your choice of a trainer - I'm just trying to figure out how that model is profitable in the long term. 

If sessions are an hour long with novice pet owners I'd imagine that 70+% of the lesson goes in one ear and out the other - a case of too much information at once. An hour session probably requires 30 minutes of drive time on either side....so five 1-hour sessions becomes five 2-hour blocks of time, plus administrative time to setup appointments, email followup answers to questions, logging and tracking the progress of individual clients and dogs, etc etc - So even if the instruction was top-notch and you could "get by" with 5 sessions over the lifetime of your dog - that probably represents 40+ hours of time from a "consultant" plus overhead for gas, etc - so that would be a net income of less than $20/hour for what is probably an average consumer - some would certainly ask for more sessions to get their monies worth...those people could ask for 10 sessions - and drive the hourly effective rate to $10/hour...

Would you share the name of the company? I'm really curious!

Erica


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Sivin said:


> We hired a trainer for $110 (USD) to train *us* for an hour in our house.


California prices! Our 1 hour in-house privates are $70 as long as they are within a 30 minute drive...

Erica


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

120 for 6 weeks here in so Cal.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

The place I work at charges $90 for one hour a week, 6 week courses for beginner and intermediate courses. This does not include any supplies (leash, treats, collar, etc.) The advanced courses are $10 a session, also once a week for one hour, and and never end.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

spruce said:


> $110 for 6 weeks in semi-urban Western WA. Wish there were more classes - I need 'em


Are you near Seattle? If so, check out Ahimsa Dog Training -- lots of fun classes. There's also It's A Dog's World in Sumner and Kathy Sdao has group classes in Gig Harbor (I think it's Gig Harbor). You can find hers at www.kathysdao.com.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

100 for 8 weeks in the heart of the midwest.


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

$170 USD for 8 weeks here on Long Island. Most classes (not petco/petsmart) run from $130-$200 and are 6-8 weeks long. I would assume Long Island prices to be higher due to the abnormal price of real estate/rent.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I had to pay $72.00 for 1 hour of private in-home training, and $110.00 for 6 weeks of puppy classes (1 hour each). So it sounds like you'd be paying the normal "going" rate.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally has Rally Advanced class at 130$ for 6 week session
Tango has Canine Good Citizen 120$ for 6 week session and test
Tango has Rally o level I at 130 $ for 6 week session
Tally's JH preparation was expensive, at 80 dollars an hour
Tango's puppy agility(no jumping!) was 130 for 8 weeks
Obedience club practice tests with feedback /criticism- 150 dollars for 3 months
Liz Langham private lessons- 60 dollars an hour
We also do clinics, and day classes, and entry fees. 
Finn: 100 percent trained&bombproof, priceless!

Tally "works" as a demo dog for classes sometimes, and gets paid and gets discounts. For example, we only actually had to pay 80 dollars for Rally II instead of the whole 130, bc Tally was the role model dog for a "Family Dog" class. . .

I have never thought ofd this all laid out jeez, it is expensive!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I live in the NY metro area, Northern NJ, so things can be expensive most times but not in this case 
My club offers most levels for 7 weeks, one hour/week classes for $90 for non-members and $80 for members. Puppy and Beginner level are $100/$90. We have classes year round, building has A/C, and a yearly membership costs a whoppinng $18/year.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I do it all myself mostly, but I sometimes go to drop in classes for advanced obedience or conformation handling. Those are $10 each week.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Prices vary quite a bit in our area but the one we settled on is $130 plus taxes for six weeks.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I think $100-$250 for 6 weeks of classes is pretty standard in CT, depending on what the class is. Smaller classes on more advanced things tend to be a little more.

Right now I'm winning big since Comet's brother's owner is renting an agility facility on Saturdays and four of us just split the cost. She's experienced in agility and gives me advice and Comet and I just play around on the elements and get better and better. Since I only have one dog and the other people have two or three, my share works out to $10 for the two hours. I keep trying to pay more than that, since I feel like I'm stealing her expertise and not giving them fair value, but I guess it's family, right?

The training center closer to my house let me pay $25 to drop in on hour-long sessions in CGC training, since neither pup really required a whole course just for CGC when they were training in other stuff. CGC classes are fun, though, since you learn all kinds of regular, day-to-day skills that make living with a dog and taking him places more pleasant.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I typically pay $100 for 6 weeks agility or obedience which is on the low end of prices in this area. (Not that I'm complaining as I'm paying for 2 or 3 classes every two months. :yuck Most classes are 6-8 weeks and range between $125 and $175.

I pay $60 or so for private lessons.


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

I paid $235 a week for drop off training. After three weeks of that, it dropped to $117 a week. We did six weeks of training for $1056. Expensive? Yes. But worth every penny! I'd like to get his CGC eventually, but probably not until my daughter starts preschool in 2010. We'll do classes then b/c his biggest issue is self-control around other dogs!


----------



## bugs (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow I guess we are cheap. I just paid $75 for 6 weeks of puppy kindergarten classes. Normal obedience classes are $100 for 10 weeks of class. We train at a very very good school too!


----------

